# Captain Malcolm Reynolds @ 6 Months



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Just a couple new pictures to share. Good God he has gotten big!




















He's a defiant little ****, but I love him to pieces. We're dealing with the phase where I have to be mean daddy. I think I see a light, we'll see. So far he's taken to staying out longer than he should, running away on the command "bed", and pulling up plants in the garden - oh, and jumping up on people. This is a new thing for him, he gets SO excited that he just jumps up. No amount of "down!" "sit!" or even just ignoring him seems to help. It's relentless. I also didn't realize how literally I should take the term "velcro dog." He walked behind me with his nose a little too close for comfort!


Still, he's an amazing dog and tons of fun! We're getting a Kayak soon so we'll have some new grand adventures haha.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Ruin said:


> I also didn't realize how literally I should take the term "velcro dog." He walked behind me with his nose a little too close for comfort!


I know the feeling. Dozer had his nose right on me when I was in the yard mowing the other day. Then he was licking the back of my shorts in the evening.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I cannot get over how handsome Malcolm is. We still need to plan a dog play date soon!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

V Play date i'm in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Laszlo went to the park again but we stayed on the small side and he had a blast!!!!!
the part of his ear that is gone (small) will just be character from here on i guess.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Ruin... are you describing Malcolm or Otto? Sounds like my boy to a T! He is like a kangaroo these days and it's basically all of a sudden. Your little guy is such a good looking dog!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Cute, 
but I hope you don't take it the wrong way... that collar is too loose on the dog. 
Collars should be tight only one finger, max 2 fingers should be able to slip under them.


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

he wanted to play with Malcom again sorry to hear you moved back north sir. Thanks for coming that time! Laszlo is 32lbs @ 5 months 1 week.


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks for all the kind replies everyone! He is a ham-bone, a handful, and a true delight... when he wants to be. Right now, we're still working on jumping and coming at everything with his jaws. He just holds his mouth open and tries to get your hand in there. It's gentle, but annoying.

Looney, Lazslo is looking great! It's tough being here way up in the mountains. While we have lots of space to roam, it's just the two of us. So since I can't run, I feel bad for him. Also the lack of interaction with other dogs is a tad frustrating. I have a good friend with two huskies so we're trying for a play date once she moves into her new place (half acre fenced in, not bad). 

My grandfather and I started building a fenced in area for Malcolm attached to our deck (pics when complete). It's smal, but it gives him some outdoor space to roam and also a designated potty spot.

Datacan, I'm certainly aware it's too big. I just bought that collar a couple hours prior to those pics. It was the smallest size they had, I'm sure he'll grow into it. But it's just too important for him to have a bright reflective collar out here in the woods. He blends in so well with the terrain! If I need him on a leash, the training collar goes on.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Ruin, I didn't notice his collar! I just couldn't help but notice the similarities between your description of Malcolm and Otto's personality! What I also didn't notice was the background (too busy looking at Malcolm!)... It's really beautiful though - a lot of room for him to roam!


----------



## Ruin (Nov 9, 2011)

My apologies, I fixed it. It was Datacan right below you... I must have scrolled too fast!


Good to know Malcolm isn't an oddity. I am ready for him to have better manners though. He does pretty well overall but those times he's bad, he's really bad.


----------

